#ubuntu-nz 2011-01-24
<ibeardslee> morning
<snail> morning
<Atamira> mornin
<Atamira> ibeardslee, are you wgtn?
<mwhudson> morning
<ibeardslee> Atamira: yeap
<Atamira> are you attending the wordpress camp thing?
<Atamira> or word something
<ibeardslee> no
<Atamira> anyone like hells pizza?
<ibeardslee> nom nom nom nom
<Atamira> theres a special on at hells atm...$1 pizzas
<Atamira> http://www.groupy.co.nz/
<ibeardslee> seen that
<Atamira> love hells pizza's
<ibeardslee> YADS
<ibeardslee> Yet Another Discount/Deal Site
<Atamira> no good?
<ibeardslee> Hell Pizza is great
 * ibeardslee is starting to get too many accounts/emails from the various deal for a day type sites
<ajmitch> morning
<ajmitch> sometimes having servers on lenny can be a pain when you want to use packages that are only in squeeze
<ibeardslee> are people having an ubuntu-nz meetup at LCA?
#ubuntu-nz 2011-01-25
 * hads couldn't make it this year
<hads> Unfortunately.
<ibeardslee> yeah it was a bit more of a budget killer this year
<ibeardslee> too much for mine
<ibeardslee> trying to follow irc and the video streams instead
 * ajmitch hasn't been following it yet
<ibeardslee> morning
<snail> morning
<Atamira> mornin
<ajmitch> morning
<thumper> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2011-01-26
<ibeardslee> morning
<Atamira> morena
<mwhudson> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<ol> morning
<zapzupnz> Mornin'
#ubuntu-nz 2011-01-27
<ojwb> hmm, two logging bots now
<ibeardslee> two?
<ojwb> locobot_3 and ubuntulog
<ibeardslee> although not a bot, I log the channel as well
<ojwb> or do you see more?
<ojwb> well, me too
<hads> ibeardslee: Watched the Cerf keynote yet?
<ibeardslee> although I, ibeardslee, solemly swear that I am not a bot
 * ojwb has watched half of it
 * hads too
<ibeardslee> seen some of it
<ibeardslee> was trying today's keynote but was not having complete success
<hads> I'm just watching on blip.tv
 * ajmitch just reads the summaries on LWN
<ojwb> i was able to watch the vint cerf one there with html5+ogv
<ojwb> i've never had much success with youtube's html5 player, but the blip one seemed to work pretty well
<ojwb> hmm, according to http://www.getpoli.com/systemcheck.aspx I have Microsoft .NET 3.5 installed
<hads> Yeah I think that's broken.
<hads> Silly Windows specfic stuff.
<ojwb> there's slightly more excuse there than sometimes, but it should be doable in-browser
<ibeardslee> morning
<Atamira> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<thumper> morning
<ojwb> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2011-01-28
<timClicks> fyi ubuntu hiring http://webapps.ubuntu.com/employment/canonical_SE%20CS%20JK%2001-01/
<timClicks> excuse me, canonical is hiring
 * ojwb blinks at the "2001"
<ojwb> but it's actually a url encoded space 01
 * ojwb ticks all the boxes
<ojwb> don't think it's a job I'd want though
<ojwb> "Involvement in open source projects in the past" seems a poor way to put it
<ojwb> but perhaps they'd rather someone not currently involved applied
#ubuntu-nz 2011-01-29
<stuartyeates> afternoon everyone
<ajmitch> hi
<Atamira> hey
<stuartyeates> sourceforge users: check your email for a security-related email from them
<ol> sigh, why do people always make such emails look like phishing attempts:
<ol> "If you need help with this, feel free to e-mail us:
<ol> sfnet_ops@geek.net"
<G> ol: heh I was thinking a similar thing
<G> the only reason I knew it wasn't was they actually remembered to send two like they always do :)
<ol> G: well, the URLs were to the SF website too
#ubuntu-nz 2011-01-30
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<thumper> morning
<chilts> morning
<chilts> lovely wind last night (am not talking about me)
<ibeardslee> quite breezing this morning as well
<ibeardslee> watching recycle bins race themselves down the road
<ojwb> morning
<ojwb> apparently it's likely to get stronger over the next couple of hours, then die off in the afternoon
<mwhudson> morning
 * mwhudson appears to have accidentally dialed up quite a nice looking system on lenovo.com
<ojwb> careless
<mwhudson> yeah
 * ojwb is expecting a new laptop to arrive today
<ojwb> finding it hard to focus on doing stuff while trying to listen for a courier
<ojwb> what with the wind, I fear I'll not hear them
<ojwb> I totally failed to hear the last delivery, though I wasn't expecting that one
<mwhudson> it's also hard to hear couriers when they don't actually make an honest attempt to deliver the package :/
<mwhudson> ojwb: what laptop have you got?
<ojwb> we had that a lot in the uk - card through the door from the postman when I was in and I'm pretty much certain they'd just not bothered to bring the package
<ojwb> if you hear the letter box, you'd have heard them knock...
<ojwb> new laptop is an hp dv7-5003tx
<mwhudson> is that one of the ones that ascent will do without windows?
<ojwb> not sure - i bought it from ascent, but the backlight has died in my old laptop, so waiting a couple of weeks wasn't really an option
<hads> Lots of couriers are silly. I had words to NZ Couriers after catching them on camera leaving cards in the mailbox and not knocking on the door.
<mwhudson> looks like nice specs
<mwhudson> bit big for me though
<ojwb> yeah, it's pretty good
<ojwb> it's to be my main machine, so I really wanted a decent size screen
<ojwb> current laptop is the same size and res
<ojwb> and the new one is a few 100g lighter at least
<ojwb> I have a netbook for when I want portable
<mwhudson> you can get these things called monitors you know :-)
<ojwb> and things called "desktops"
<mwhudson> yeah, i've heard of them
<ojwb> that was my plan actually - i just bought the current laptop before moving out here, and have been meaning to get a desktop as it's getting a bit old
<mwhudson> given i have to have a laptop though, and i travel a fair bit, it's always seemed a better deal to get a tricked out laptop than spread the money across a desktop and a laptop
<ojwb> but the guys I'm currently working for heard my laptop screen was dead and offered to buy me a replacement so it seemed rude to refuse!
<ibeardslee> ahh
<mwhudson> ah heh, that *is* a good deal :_)
<ojwb> yeah
#ubuntu-nz 2012-01-23
<hads> morning
<Atamira> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<kcj> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2012-01-24
<chilts> afternoon
<chilts> ibeardslee: you still in Aussie after LCA? how was it?
<ajmitch> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<Atamira> morning
<ojwb> morning
<chilts> morning
<chilts> geez, I'm slacking
<hads> morning
<Atamira> afternoon
<ojwb> hmm, hutt city council will charge you $10 per 5MB email to send you electronic documents related to a property, or $15 to post you a CD/DVD
<ojwb> can't help thinking that doesn't reflect the actual costs to them
#ubuntu-nz 2012-01-25
<G> so if it's > 15MB it's cheaper to get them to post a CD/DVD? hmmm
<G> wait, sorry >7.5MB if that do partial charging
<G> I'm guessing they won't tell you how big the e-mail would be prior either?
<ojwb> if it's more than 5MB a CD/DVD is cheaper
<ojwb> you can ring them and find how much data there is for a given property
<ajmitch> morning
<hads> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<chilts> morning
<ojwb> morning
<Atamira> afternoon
#ubuntu-nz 2012-01-26
<ibeardslee> chilts: yeap, still in aussie
<ibeardslee> on the central coast now, instead of working out how to deal with the heat, it working out how to deal with the rain :(
<ajmitch> morning
<hads> morn
<Atamira> morning
<chilts> ibeardslee: yeah, it's been pretty crap over here recently too, though I suspect you're getting more rain there than here
<chilts> hope it clears up a bit for you (and everyone else there)
<ojwb> morning
<kcj> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<chilts> anyone written an upstart script before?
<chilts> am just looking for some simple examples I can change for a process of mine
<lifeless> theres a bunch in the base distro :P
<chilts> :)
<chilts> I'll see what I can find ... I think they're in /etc/init
<chilts> cool, I wonder if respawn start it again if it crashes
<hads> Yes
<hads> chilts: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/541322/
<chilts> cool, thanks ... :)
<chilts> I think I'm almost there, but not quite
<chilts> always good to see more examples
<chilts> hmm, never used uwsgi before ... did you install it from source?
<hads> Yep
#ubuntu-nz 2012-01-29
<ajmitch> morning
<Atamira> morning from auckland whos having a holiday today :D
<thumper> morning from dunedin who isn't
<mwhudson> morning
<ojwb> morning
<ojwb> auckland is slow, we had one in wellington last week
<Atamira> excellent ojwb . now its your turn to work while we relax at home :P
<ojwb> i'm self-employed so it makes little difference
#ubuntu-nz 2013-01-21
<ibeardslee> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<chilts> morning
<Atamira> good morning
<ajmitch> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-01-22
<ibeardslee> morning
<Atamira> morning
<chilts> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-01-23
<ibeardslee> morning
<snail> now back from paternity leave, so i'll be around more
<ajmitch> morning
<ibeardslee> .. except maybe for those mornings after 'one of those nights'? ;)
<ajmitch> heh
<ajmitch> hads: what router are you using with UFB?
<mwhudson> morning
<chilts> morning
<chilts> snail: congrats by the way :)
<snail> chilts: thanks, but not much of the work was mine...
<chilts> heh, I'm sure there will be more to come
<hads> ajmitch: I'm still undecided for the long term. Thinking about trying out one of the new Ubuiqity Edgerouters when they are released. At the moment I'm using an old Draytek 2820
<hads> Although this morning I'm connected through a Fritzbox that Snap supplied because they are trying to figure out why my upstream is only 10Mbit still.
 * ajmitch was thinking of getting one of those alix boards for it, but it might not be up to it from what I've read
<ajmitch> I got the letter from chorus that they'll be digging up the street soonish
<hads> No I don't think the Alix will be able to route 100Mbit
<hads> Especially not if you want to do QoS or anything.
<hads> I was using an Alix with OpenWRT up until UFB
<hads> http://www.ubnt.com/edgemax - see the last paragraph
<ajmitch> does snap use pppoe for UFB?
<hads> Yes
<ajmitch> that's a rather shiny page
<ajmitch> are you going to resell them?
<hads> I don't have a distributor for Ubiquiti stuff so probably not. GoWiFi in Christchurch sell it.
<ajmitch> $159+GST but out of stock, not too bad I guess
 * ajmitch doesn't expect to get UFB hooked up for at least a couple of months
<chilts> fmarier: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-21159531 :)
<fmarier> chilts: yes these are the phones we'll be giving away (well, vouchers for these phones) for the best demos on saturday :)
<chilts> heh, cool
 * chilts didn't know that :)
 * ibeardslee really needs to start thinking on what he could create
<ibeardslee> and suddenly has a brilliant idea
<fmarier> the app i'm working on is this one: http://fmarier.github.com/fxos-iamrich/
<fmarier> inspired of course by https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I_Am_Rich
<ajmitch> fmarier: and you'll sell it for $100k?
<fmarier> ajmitch: i haven't looked at the limit for app purchases, but yeah. this will be a free-as-in-speech but not free-as-in-beer app ;)
<fmarier> if i've got time, i also want to improve on the original one by adding in-app payments
<fmarier> if you click on the ruby, it makes it bigger each time but at a cost of $x
 * fmarier has his retirement plan all sorted
<ajmitch> for extra $, you could add some animations to the ruby once it's full-sized
<fmarier> good idea
<ibeardslee> upgrade from a ruby to a more expensive gem?
<fmarier> there are so many opportunities here, i should go full-time on this
 * ibeardslee saves the logs to ensure he gets appropriate compensation if the ideas are implemented
<fmarier> ibeardslee: i'll give you a free copy of the app, don't worry, i'm a generous guy :D
<ibeardslee> heh
<ajmitch> next thing you know, you'll be partying with kim dotcom
<fmarier> ajmitch: haha, can't wait for my coatsville invite
<snail> fmarier: we need an "I am Open Source" which helps people build their own apps...
<chilts> fmarier: a very worthy app you are doing :)
<chilts> however, I might not pay $999.99 for it
<ibeardslee> damnit, firefox won't install onto my old, cheap and nasty ideos phone
#ubuntu-nz 2013-01-24
<ibeardslee> morning
<chilts> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<hads> morning
<Atamira> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-01-27
<ibeardslee> morning
<snail> morning
<ibeardslee> thumper: nice response to that that openchat email
<thumper> ibeardslee: thanks, I tried to stay reasonable
<ajmitch> morning
<thumper> although I did have to laugh a bit about the bit where he said canonical could install a package to control your webcam and record you having sex to make porn movies for the amusement of canonical employees
<thumper> I don't think any of us have time for that :)
<ajmitch> where am I missing this entertaining mail?
<thumper> ajmitch: nzoss-opencat
<thumper> chat
<thumper> windows 8 - a video something
<thumper> turned into ubuntu bashing
<ajmitch> sounds typical
<ajmitch> I see the main person instigating that is a local
<thumper> yep
<ajmitch> you should sit down & have a chat with him after codecraft some time, it could be entertaining :)
<thumper> yeah... or I might just end up getting angry
<ajmitch> probably
<ajmitch> just reading your reply now
<mwhudson> morning
<thumper> hi mwhudson
<lifeless> mwhudson: sorry
<mwhudson> lifeless: np
<mwhudson> lifeless: i shouldn't reply to fb when cranky in the morning because a baby isn't sleeping
<lifeless> mwhudson: that will be a while then :)
<thumper> heh
<mwhudson> lifeless: although right after i posted that, she went so sleep for so long that i was late into the office this morning so...
<olly> it seems unlikely you could record *any* very useful video by turning on people's webcams
<olly> you'd get a lot of footage of people staring at screens
<olly> perhaps it'd work for a porn website for people turned on by ceilings
<olly> or nose picking
<thumper> olly: heh
<ajmitch> thumper: ok, I see now that I should not read my dunlug email
<thumper> :)
<thumper> I unsubscribed from dunlug after the last lot of unty bashing
<ajmitch> monday morning & I want a stiff drink
<ajmitch> and I'm not a fan of a number of recent changes, but still...
<lifeless> mwhudson: :)
<mwhudson> olly: i was drinking coffee when i read that dammit
<ibeardslee> there are a number of people with gripes about unity, on the whole it does the job for me.  And certainly the 'how dare someone monetise their work' comments are a bit arse. As are the "I'll go to distro $x" and Distro $x is built on Ubuntu
<mwhudson> who was it who made the "that's it! i'm switching to arch" t-shirts?
<ajmitch> ibeardslee: but it's ubuntu without the evil bit set that they're moving to
<thumper> mwhudson: we should so get some of those printed
<mwhudson> i think it was a bit of an omg ubuntu meme for a while
<mwhudson> is omg ubuntu still a thing?
<mwhudson> it seems to not have dns currently
<mwhudson> ;; ANSWER SECTION:
<mwhudson> origin.omgubuntu.co.uk.	29	IN	CNAME	origin.omgubuntu.co.uk.
<mwhudson> UM
<ajmitch> I'm not seeing a CNAME
<ajmitch> just an A record also with a 30 sec TTL
<mwhudson> yeah, it works now
<olly> i think unity has suffered from being pushed into prime time too early
<olly> people form an impression from when they first use something, and that tends to stick around
<olly> it's a difficult choice, because pushing things out to the masses helps get a lot of people bashing away at them and shaking out issues
<ajmitch> it might have worked out better to have it available but not the default desktop for a couple of releases, but that's in the past now
<olly> it is for unity, though it's something to think about whether one can learn from
<ajmitch> by the time precise rolled round unity was fairly usable, or people had learned to put up with it :)
<mwhudson> how's wayland going heh heh
<ajmitch> it'll be ready any day now
<thumper> I have an answer to that, but I'm not allowed to say :)
<ajmitch> whatever it is, people will complain
<ajmitch> I think that's one thing we can be sure about :)
<ibeardslee> on the whole people don't like change
<olly> that's what you need to change
<mwhudson> ibeardslee: but they don't like the current situation either!
<mwhudson> so you have to change just the things _they_ care about
<mwhudson> but everyone cares about different things
<ajmitch> on the whole, people like to complain
<mwhudson> +1 insightful
<ibeardslee> mwhudson: the current situation is a change ;)
<ibeardslee> but I think ajmitch does nail it
<olly> on the plus side, if they're complaining, they probably actually care
<olly> if you made a major change and there was no response, that'd not be a very good sign
<mwhudson> this is true
<ibeardslee> some of the LCA tweets seem to be covering the same thing (Bdale's keynote)
<ibeardslee> https://twitter.com/henaredegan/status/295671279955099648
 * thumper is missing LCA
<thumper> ajmitch: you are there?
<ajmitch> no I'm not
<ibeardslee> although I think part of the difference is that "want it to work the way I used to use it"
 * ibeardslee isn't there either
 * mwhudson comes across a link to http://xkcd.com/178/, randomly
<snail> i'd click that link, but i'm not really into pokemon...
#ubuntu-nz 2014-01-20
<kcj> Okay, who did that?
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<hads> Neat, with KVM you can tell guests that their disk has grown live.
<hads> Morning
<olly> morning
<chilts> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-01-21
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<chilts> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-01-22
<hads> Ug, chromium started crashing again.
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<olly> morning
<chilts> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-01-23
<olly> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<snail> morning
<snail> fun false alarm fire alarm this morning
<chilts> morning
<mwhudson> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-01-26
<olly> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<hads> morning
<chilts> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-01-19
 * kcj pokes chu
<kcj> Wrong channel.
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly_> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<mwhudson> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-01-20
<ibeardslee> morning
<Atamira> good morning
<hads> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-01-21
<Atamira> good morning
<ibeardslee> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-01-22
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2016-01-25
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly_> morning
<chilts> morning
<atamira> morena
<hads> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2016-01-26
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly_> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<chilts> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2016-01-27
<olly_> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<chilts> morning
 * chilts has been up for ages, but forgot, do forgive
<hads> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2016-01-28
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly__> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2016-01-31
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly_> morning
<chilts> morning
<hads> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2017-01-26
<olly> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<hads> morning
<ibeardslee> oh yeah that morning thing ... yay
#ubuntu-nz 2018-01-25
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2018-01-28
<olly> morning
